# Do You Touch up after each job? How long is your drywall service last?



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey Guys, i am just wondering about: Do You *Touch up* after each job? How long is your *drywall service* last? I am lazy so touch up if i am called only however it is not good... My service last as long as contractor needed. http://1drywall.com/services.html


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Should not be any touch ups unless you have some hacks of carpenters following you banging up the walls. If that is the case back charge them for there carelessness. Kinda like taking your car in to have body work done and it was done perfect only to have someone else come along and ding it up should the body shop have to fix it for free?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I go back if I missed something, and apologize profusely. That's only happened once in the last few years, and it was because I subbed out to another finisher. That'll learn me. I don't walk away until the job is done to my satisfaction....after that, if you want me to come back you'll have to pay me.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

igorson said:


> Hey Guys, i am just wondering about: Do You *Touch up* after each job? How long is your *drywall service* last? I am lazy so touch up if i am called only however it is not good... My service last as long as contractor needed.


If I get sent back I'm furious :furious::furious:

there's taping error, then there's what silver said, the errors everyone else commits. I have not been sent back for taping error in years, but since I Mainly sub now, the DWC will look after the OP errors, since the builder does pay them for it.

if you are getting sent back for taping error then........ A older taper taught me this many moons ago when I was learning.

He said taping is about getting things off your list,, so........

If you get sent back for your 3 ways, get that off your list, don't let it happen again

If you get sent back for your hollow beads, get it off your list

Mud blobs at the bottom of your angles, get that off your list

Remember, insanity is doing the same thing over and over, but expecting a different result, maybe get that off your list


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Most of my callbacks after I'm finished are from contractors mistakes and H/o's changing there minds, and I charge accordingly, the next most amount of calbacks I get are from screws popping, and I charge accordingly, then there's the callbacks from other tapers that won't return and fix their own work, then I charge more than accordingly ......I hate callbacks!!!!


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

I do all our touch up during sanding. It ain't much, but there always seems to be a ding/gouge you didn't see, or some pock marks you didn't see or even some imperfection in the board itself that wasn't seen during the finishing.

Normally if I skim these areas while I'm sanding by the time I'm done they're dry and I can sand those too. Again, there is never many, if any, on a job.

Do a quick light check at the end and we're done.

Like others said, if the touch up is because of something that happened after we're gone, it'll cost them to get us to come back.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

if you dont have time to do it right the 1rst time what makes you think u will have time to do it right :yes: the 2nd time


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

boy i wish i was perfect too!sometimes when there are sceduels to maintain ,mistakes get made.Most biger companys have a patch man, or whatever you want to call them.We are not.. perfect and don,t claim to be.I have always liked production,i love to rape and run .So there !!!! Ha Ha .can,t see it from my house.Always give them a tail lite warenty(thats not very profesional is it?)Just kidding or am I ??


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Where's that ****** guy when we need him? :whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

alltex said:


> boy i wish i was perfect too!sometimes when there are sceduels to maintain ,mistakes get made.Most biger companys have a patch man, or whatever you want to call them.We are not.. perfect and don,t claim to be.I have always liked production,i love to rape and run .So there !!!! Ha Ha .can,t see it from my house.Always give them a tail lite warenty(thats not very profesional is it?)Just kidding or am I ??


Ya know,,,,, there are guys like gaz and kiwi,,,, and chris for that matter,,,, that do jobs that are really whacked !!!!!!!

Then there are guys like us that do production


So ya got to remember,,, are they hireing you to GET a good job,,, OR,,,are they hireing you to BEAT the mexicans??????

For me,,,, I'd rather do production jobs 7 days a week, than have to put up with the jerks that run the WHACKED jobs,,,,,,

JMHO,,,,,, and heck,,, ya'll know how screwed up I am !!!!!:yes:


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2011)

alltex said:


> boy i wish i was perfect too!sometimes when there are sceduels to maintain ,mistakes get made.Most biger companys have a patch man, or whatever you want to call them.We are not.. perfect and don,t claim to be.I have always liked production,i love to rape and run .So there !!!! Ha Ha .can,t see it from my house.Always give them a tail lite warenty(thats not very profesional is it?)Just kidding or am I ??


My personal favorites are were not building a liquor store, and good enough for the girls I go out with lol!


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2011)

Bigger national builders will usually require a walk through before closing, and a year end touch up. You basically do it for free just to get the jobs. Some won't even allow back charging other subs, because they really just don't want to hear about any problems. It's not right, but what are you gonna do if you want the big contracts.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Machine said:


> Bigger national builders will usually require a walk through before closing, and a year end touch up. You basically do it for free just to get the jobs. Some won't even allow back charging other subs, because they really just don't want to hear about any problems. It's not right, but what are you gonna do if you want the big contracts.


 Come on back now,,, your starting to drift on us buddy!!!!!

If you think your gonna back-charge other subs,,,, your either a painter in disguise,,, or your dreaming!!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Come on back now,,, your starting to drift on us buddy!!!!!
> 
> If you think your gonna back-charge other subs,,,, your either a painter in disguise,,, or your dreaming!!!!!


My bet is machine likes machine mud, and is from Canada, The game of the back charge is huge in Canada:yes:, at least in Ontario


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Come on back now,,, your starting to drift on us buddy!!!!!
> 
> If you think your gonna back-charge other subs,,,, your either a painter in disguise,,, or your dreaming!!!!!


Lol your telling me you've never back charged another sub, and gotten your money? Time to take the damn skirt off capt!


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> My bet is machine likes machine mud, and is from Canada, The game of the back charge is huge in Canada:yes:, at least in Ontario


Nope, go back and read a few of my posts and you should be able to figure it out.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Machine said:


> Lol your telling me you've never back charged another sub, and gotten your money? Time to take the damn skirt off capt!


 I don't wear skirts...LOL... and I'm obviuosly on the OTHER side of the planet from you !!!!

In the REAL world (thats the one I live in),,, there is NO SUCH THING as "back-chargeing"


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Machine said:


> Nope, go back and read a few of my posts and you should be able to figure it out.


Your the guy who said you could make a bucket heater out of a coffee maker, thanks for reminding me, I got to get right on that one, winters coming:thumbsup:

And your state you come from calls their Hockey team the wild, Northstars was so much better:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

What is touch up ?:blink: never done that before.. Is That what the nail spotters are for??hee hee [email protected]!!!!


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I don't wear skirts...LOL... and I'm obviuosly on the OTHER side of the planet from you !!!!
> 
> In the REAL world (thats the one I live in),,, there is NO SUCH THING as "back-chargeing"


I just did a job where I had to tape 103 outlets the rockers messed up, guess what they got BACK CHARGED!:whistling2: It's not the first time I've had to do it to this crew either. So what's your opinion just keep your mouth shut and eat it, and continue to keep fixing sloppy work? I've had counter top guys bash the walls in front of me, because they didn't want to make a final adjustment. I made them hit the ATM before it got fixed. I can be a jerk to deal with but I don't do drywall as a hobby and no one else should for that matter. Just depends on the situation and the builder your working for thats the world I'm working in right now.


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your the guy who said you could make a bucket heater out of a coffee maker, thanks for reminding me, I got to get right on that one, winters coming:thumbsup:
> 
> And your state you come from calls their Hockey team the wild, Northstars was so much better:thumbup:


Growing up a Northstars fan it really hurt seeing them leave!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Machine said:


> I just did a job where I had to tape 103 outlets the rockers messed up, guess what they got BACK CHARGED!:whistling2: It's not the first time I've had to do it to this crew either. So what's your opinion just keep your mouth shut and eat it, and continue to keep fixing sloppy work? I've had counter top guys bash the walls in front of me, because they didn't want to make a final adjustment. I made them hit the ATM before it got fixed. I can be a jerk to deal with but I don't do drywall as a hobby and no one else should for that matter. Just depends on the situation and the builder your working for thats the world I'm working in right now.


103 missed outlets??? Sounds like you hired the wrong hanging crew hard rock..:whistling2:that's your bill !!!!how many coronas did that one cost ya???


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2011)

moore said:


> 103 missed outlets??? Sounds like you hired the wrong hanging crew hard rock..:whistling2:that's your bill !!!!how many coronas did that one cost ya???


It's one of those smaller builders that splits up the drywall, and hires his own rocker. The builder is quick to write out a check so we continue to do his work. The pathetic thing is the rockers can do really nice work, but just need a financial reminder every 6 months or so. The builder realizes this, and has tried reasoning with them, but hitting their pocket book is the only thing that works. For the price I pay for coronas it cost the rockers about 624 bottles.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Machine said:


> It's one of those smaller builders that splits up the drywall, and hires his own rocker. The builder is quick to write out a check so we continue to do his work. The pathetic thing is the rockers can do really nice work, but just need a financial reminder every 6 months or so. The builder realizes this, and has tried reasoning with them, but hitting their pocket book is the only thing that works. For the price I pay for coronas it cost the rockers about 624 bottles.


624 bottles, that would be a $900 back charge in Ontario


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> 624 bottles, that would be a $900 back charge in Ontario


I get mine a lot cheaper down here I guess around 20 a case. 5 bucks a box, and threw $5 on for fuel with an extra trip , so a total of $520.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Machine said:


> I get mine a lot cheaper down here I guess around 20 a case. 5 bucks a box, and threw $5 on for fuel with an extra trip , so a total of $520.


 BEER:thumbsup: now we r talking lets forget about drywall stuff:thumbup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Machine said:


> I just did a job where I had to tape 103 outlets the rockers messed up, guess what they got BACK CHARGED!:whistling2: It's not the first time I've had to do it to this crew either. So what's your opinion just keep your mouth shut and eat it, and continue to keep fixing sloppy work? I've had counter top guys bash the walls in front of me, because they didn't want to make a final adjustment. I made them hit the ATM before it got fixed. I can be a jerk to deal with but I don't do drywall as a hobby and no one else should for that matter. Just depends on the situation and the builder your working for thats the world I'm working in right now.


 aRE THE HANGERS not your hangers? I would try and get my own hanging crew and take care of them. Good hangers are hard to find so hang on to them when you get. There is always dings and repairs that need done near job completion,if you take care of it (no backcharge) chances afre you will be doing the work for a while,,, if you do it and backcharge for it... well one never knows. Good luck


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Machine said:


> I get mine a lot cheaper down here I guess around 20 a case. 5 bucks a box, and threw $5 on for fuel with an extra trip , so a total of $520.


That's what the company I used to work for would backcharge if there were more than two missed outlets in a house. Covered boxes are worse, because those always seemed to get found after paint, so you had to pay someone patch rate....however, it's great incentive to NEVER cover a box.


----------

